# Tren enanthate and Test enanthate cycle



## Flyer979 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

Im new o this forum but I wanted to ask you info on this course.
i' ve done cycles before but a friend suggested me to try tren enanthate and test enanthate to put a few kilos, lean muscles and decrease body fat.
Ive used before tren acetate very well, coped perfectly with side effects.
Now I'm 32 yrs old, 182 cm, 79 kg and 14% body fat.

Cold you lease advise me on how many ml x week I should do and what pct do you suggest ?

Thanks a million !!!!


----------



## the_predator (Apr 8, 2012)

Damn, I just told a guy to read the stickies for asking a question like this but since I just finished a cycle similar to this I will help. I went 500mg test e week 1-4 w/ 50mg dbol Ed. Then week 5-12 started tren e at 200mg(around 600mg per week) eod w/ test e going up to 750mg per week(dbol dropped). Week 13-16 dropped test e down to 500mg and tren e down to 100mg eod and added 50 mg winny Ed. Throughout cycle I took aromasin 12.5 Ed. Had pct planned out as usual but then Brundel got me interested in BLR formeron and have been doing 4 pumps a day for a week now. I will probably drop it to two next week though. Now I'm sure you will get the back and forth debates about the tren should be dosed higher then the test or the test should be higher then the tren ( back and forth, back and forth) but you know what...I have tried it both ways and I liked the test higher. But to each his own. I put on some good weight and strenght went through the roof. Hoped this helped but next time read the stickies and research on your own. You be surprised at how much great info is in the stickies and how much you can learn.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 8, 2012)

Forgot to add...probably asking why did he do tren e eod? Two reasons! One...wanted to try something out for myself(little experiment). Two...didn't want to pin all the test and tren on the same day(lazy, I know).


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 8, 2012)

Simple bro:
1-8 500mg test
      400mg tren 
8-16 750 mg test
        400mg test
Throw in dbol or drol or superdrol first 4 and last 4 weeks. Run 500mcg of HCG 2x a week. Anti e of your choice something like 12.5 aromasin Ed should do. 2 weeks after your last shot start clomid/Nolva pct. make sure you stop hcg with other injections


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 8, 2012)

*400 mg tren on 8-16


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 8, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Simple bro:
> 1-8 500mg test
> 400mg tren
> 8-16 750 mg test
> ...




I like it, for a lean bulk/recomp cycle my nod goes to superdrol for the oral


----------



## GFR (Apr 8, 2012)

Post some pics.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 9, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Post some pics.



Preferably nudes


----------



## blergs. (Apr 9, 2012)

wk1-14 500mg teste ew
wk1-10 300mg trene ew
wk15-19 PCT
DONE!


----------



## Imosted (Apr 9, 2012)

Depending on how you react to tren, you can play with the numbers, i always had bad sides and for my current run i decided to go high tren low test.
I started with 400 tren e 300 test c, after about 3 weeks sides starting to show and they were still pretty bad, so i dropped the test to 150mg, right now i am on 500 tren e and 150mg test c with a lil night sweat and no sleeping issues, i am on my 6th week.


----------



## CG (Apr 9, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Depending on how you react to tren, you can play with the numbers, i always had bad sides and for my current run i decided to go high tren low test.
> I started with 400 tren e 300 test c, after about 3 weeks sides starting to show and they were still pretty bad, so i dropped the test to 150mg, right now i am on 500 tren e and 150mg test c with a lil night sweat and no sleeping issues, i am on my 6th week.



 its not for everyone, but bravo if you can handle it


----------



## gymclass (Jun 29, 2016)

There was no that kind of info in stickies so I will put my two cents here. I want to use tren E 500mg and test E 500mg , but I dunno can I go for this big doses.
I'm 205, 3 cycles under the belt.


----------



## aenergy (Jul 5, 2016)

It's a very strong drugs, so side effects are possible.
As you know, side effects are in dose dependent manner.
In your case, dosage is very high, drop it.
What else are you using in cycle?


----------

